
Critics and practitioners - Chris Dixon - jayliew
http://cdixon.org/2012/06/16/critics-and-practitioners/
======
kjhughes
_“When art critics get together they talk about Form and Structure and
Meaning. When artists get together they talk about where you can buy cheap
turpentine.” – Picasso_

Dixon goes on to point out that the tension also exists within artists (and
practitioners/entrepreneurs) themselves. I too find this to be true. I often
like to resolve conceptual impasses by dropping down to more mundane levels,
making the parts I understand work for real, and then returning to the
conceptual impasse to see if the new perspective doesn't help resolve the
problem.

Jumbling "Form and Structure and Meaning" and "cheap turpentine" together in
one mind (of a practitioner or a critic) can be surprisingly productive.

